# DIY Air Freshener



## shaunyshaun1234

Has anyone got any idea on where to start with a DIY Air freshener.

Is it literally some fragrance oil with water and a solvent?

Thanks


----------



## LewisChadwick7

what about these in small wax pots 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Air-Freshener-Gel/


----------



## sistersvisions

AutoGlanz sell a kit....
https://auto-glanz.co.uk/home-brew/af-base.html


----------



## bigbruiser

Distilled water , table spoon vodka and natural sented oil play around boom air freshener


----------



## Racoon

Try it with Alcohol and Distilled water ad some sented oils


----------



## John Johnson

Denatured ethanol B , no water and approx 4-5% Fragrance , this is for a room spray . £45 is interesting for something that costs £6-8 ....don’t ask me how I know :thumb:


----------

